# Team names



## random919 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am riding in a Pony Club Team Musical Parade where we are doing a 5 minute drill ride to music and then some jumping at my local riding school. We are a team of 6 riding:
A chestnut called Pop
A grey called Tango
A skewbald called Scooby
A grey called Schwepps
A bay called Brit-Vic
A grey called Soda
What should we be called? we want an inventive name and the team has 5 girls and 1 boy(slightly outnumbered there)
Thanks
random919


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

7\up 

all your horses seem to be named after soft drinks!


----------

